# Chaldee Paraphrase, source?



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 22, 2010)

The Chaldee Paraphrase is often referenced by Puritan writers. Am I correct in adducing a reference to the work below or was there another common source for this the would or could have consulted? What would be the modern source to consult?

Benito Arias Montano, _Biblia Sacra Hebraice, Chaldaice, Graece, & Latine_ [Antwerp Polyglot Bible] (Antwerp, 1569–1572).​


----------



## py3ak (Feb 22, 2010)

I always thought the Chaldee Paraphrase referred to the targums.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 22, 2010)

I resorted to Wikipedia. It looks like the Puritans before 1645 had recourse to the two polyglots, the Complutensian and the Antwerp. The first had only the targum on the five books of Moses; the later added the prophets and others. Rutherford sites both polyglots in one of his sermons before Parliament.


----------

